# Offer notifications?



## Just KW (Jun 25, 2016)

When I first started Flex, the app would notify me when there were open blocks available. It doesn't do that anymore - I have to go into the app and look for them. This happened around the same time I switched delivery areas and don't know if it has something to do with the assigned warehouse? Does anyone still get notifications?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I only get notifications if I'm already in the app and on the Offers page. By the time I see it, the offers are gone anyway.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

If you stay logged on the app. You should see notifications saying new blocks. Most of the time they are gone cause someone refreshed at the right moment.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I have not seen a block offer since 6 pm est last night. I religiously refresh the app every half minute from 6 am to 10 pm every day.

I have not seen an offered block in over 20 hours now.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

It does depend on your Warehouse. In my warehouse, I've only seen one notification in the last nine months or so. That was for a one-hour 9 to 10 p.m. block that apparently nobody wanted. When the blocks go quickly, there's no need to put out a notification.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

sofla11 said:


> It does depend on your Warehouse. In my warehouse, I've only seen one notification in the last nine months or so. That was for a one-hour 9 to 10 p.m. block that apparently nobody wanted. When the blocks go quickly, there's no need to put out a notification.


Spot on.

I was told when the warehouse has a need they send notifications. This is when they have a lot of no shows or need a lot more drivers


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

The irony is that while I was typing my first post I got a notification for are a reserved block this Sunday which I promptly took. I think what's happening is worst case scenario that some have feared, Amazon is moving toward having as many drivers work the least blocks possible. This way it stays a very part time gig so no one can dare sue for employment benefits or even thinks of relying on Amazon Flex as a steady gig.

Bad news for them is that pros like me will no longer give Flex priority and they'll be left with a bunch of undesirables who don't want to work and will make Amazon look bad in front of the customer.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> .......................................................*pros like me*....................................................


Man this guy is way too funny! hahahhaha


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

"Pros"?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Veteran maybe but giving yourself the label of pro is too much.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Bad news for them is that pros like me will no longer give Flex priority and they'll be left with a bunch of undesirables who don't want to work and will m


They were successful before you and they will be successful without you. You arent going anywhere Uber pays 90 cents per mile in your market. What a joke.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Haha pro flex driver


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Man this guy is way too funny! hahahhaha


I know right, corporations don't give a crap about "good contractors".


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm sensing a lot of self hate. This what happens when you work for a company like Uber that treats you like Sh*t and pays you less per mile in American Dollars than taxi drivers in Ugunda.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Uber that treats you like Sh*t and pays you less per mile in American Dollars than taxi drivers in *Uguanda*.


Actually its *"Uganda"* and half of your statement is true, UBER does pays sh!t!
Take a moment and think why almost all of your posts become controversial??


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> I'm sensing a lot of self hate. This what happens when you work for a company like Uber that treats you like Sh*t and pays you less per mile in American Dollars than taxi drivers in Uguanda.


The only thing I sense here is realism from most people, while I sense idealism & delusions of grandeur from you. You're sticking some crap in your car and taking it to somebody's house. There is no being a professional at this because this is not a profession. It's not about hating it, it's merely accepting it for what it is.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

miauber1x831 said:


> The only thing I sense here is realism from most people, while I sense idealism & delusions of grandeur from you. You're sticking some crap in your car and taking it to somebody's house. There is no being a professional at this because this is not a profession. It's not about hating it, it's merely accepting it for what it is.


My God how did we go from greatest generation to Uber losers in a matter of a few decades?

What's the difference between us and a secretary/receptionist/bank teller/security guard/ burger flipper/shelf stocker? More drivers are hurt be it assault/death/fines/false imprisonment on the job than any or perhaps all the above put together.

To top it off we bare all the burdens associated with cost and liability. Does the McDees employee bring the grill? Does the shelf stocker pay for a damaged product?

The issue here is not the devaluation of work my friend but your lack of self respect.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> My God how did we go from greatest generation to Uber losers in a matter of a few decades?
> 
> What's the difference between us and a secretary/receptionist/bank teller/security guard/ burger flipper/shelf stocker? More drivers are hurt be it assault/death/fines/false imprisonment on the job than any or perhaps all the above put together.
> 
> ...


You have a point! but you are comparing oranges with apples, they are all employees not contractors like us.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> What's the difference between us and a secretary/receptionist/bank teller/security guard/ burger flipper/shelf stocker?


They have a real job, and their employer more or less cares about their well being.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> What's the difference between us and a secretary/receptionist/bank teller/security guard/ burger flipper/shelf stocker?


no difference they are all expendable,,,, all jobs you mention incl delivery will be automated w in the next 10 years


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> The only thing I sense here is realism from most people, while I sense idealism & delusions of grandeur from you. You're sticking some crap in your car and taking it to somebody's house. There is no being a professional at this because this is not a profession. It's not about hating it, it's merely accepting it for what it is.


Not a profession? There are many courier professions. Personally I do flex bc tncs screwed a good thing up. After being screwed I decided time to go back to school. Flex helps me bc of flexibility with work. If I need some extra time for studies one week I can fix my work schedule with ease. I do think any job that anyone has should treat it as their profession and work hard. Those who don't well they should give blocks to those who do.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

flexian said:


> no difference they are all expendable,,,, all jobs you mention incl delivery will be automated w in the next 10 years


There's no way. Trump would never let that happen. Everyone is going to have a job soon! It's going to be great again!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

strongarm said:


> There's no way. Trump would never let that happen. Everyone is going to have a job soon! It's going to be great again!


Trump! One thing will be sure that everyone have to learn *"Russian"* in schools though. And everyone will be provided a* "job"* at his casinos too. Because he is going to open Casinos in every state (excluding Utah) That is how It's going to be great again. hahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Trump! One thing will be sure that everyone have to learn *Russian* in schools though. And everyone will be provided a* "job"* at his casinos too. That is how It's going to be great again. hahahahahahahahhahaha


Yeah everyone will have a job they just won't get paid shit. Tax cuts for the wealthy to I'm sure putting a capitalist it the white house will work out for everyone just like it has for the last 30 years. Min wage means keep it as minimal as possible.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

strongarm said:


> Yeah everyone will have a job they just won't get paid shit. Tax cuts for the wealthy to I'm sure putting a capitalist it the white house will work out for everyone just like it has for the last 30 years. Min wage means keep it as minimal as possible.


Minimum wage is bad because it's a floor that every employee can agree on exactly like a monopoly and it makes everyone a commodity. I hire programmers from a freelance website like us they are ICs. We have people offering their services say PHP development anywhere from $5/h to $40. Guess who I'm going to hire, those around $20. It's a free market and people know their worth.

If MW is eliminated and companies offer say $5/h, you have to be worthless to work for them. Eventually the market will stabilize for a rate that attracts the right candidates without worrying so much about skill level. Why? Someone worth $5/h is not going to get my $20.

Know your worth.


----------

